# Freehand MX Dokument



## stereo5 (12. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich könnt mir ein tipp geben. klingt vielleicht ein bischen dumm, aber ich habe mir jetzt alle optionen angesehen und komm nicht weiter. (frehand mx)

wenn ich ein dokument anlege zbsp. 100 x 160 mm ist alles soweit ok, aber bei der normalansicht 100 % wird mir das dokument verkleinert angezeigt. ich muss ansicht auf 134 % stellen damit ich die originalgrösse sehe. ich kann so nicht arbeiten und beim export als pdf bekomme ich nur die 100 % grösse. 

habt ihr eine idee?


----------



## akrite (12. Mai 2006)

...das ist kein Freehand MX Fehler, die Darstellungsgröße hängt mit der Monitorauflösung zusammen. Du darfst also nicht die Papiergröße vor den Monitor halten und vergleichen mit der Größe auf dem Monitor - DAS geht schief ! Änder einfach mal die Monitorauflösung auf eine kleinere Auflösung.
Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## stereo5 (12. Mai 2006)

hey, vielen dank für die antwort. das hatte ich mir auch überlegt und die auflösung geändert. ging aber nicht wirklich weil ich einen flachbildschirm habe. bin aber froh jetzt zu wissen, dass man es nicht bei freehand einstellen muss.
danke!


----------

